# My first negative feedback....



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I need to share this with you guys. I have been selling/buying on ebay for almost 10 years and i just got my first negative feedback. This person from NC. he gave me a negative feedback cuz i decided to use fedex instead of ups cuz of snow storm going on there. i went to the ups store told me that it ll take 3 weeks to get there and i looked up on line (fedex.com) and found out that fedex will get it there in 2 weeks. so i decided to use fedex cuz i am a nice guy and hoping it ll make it before christmas. make sense?? this seller went crazy that i used fedex i told him that there is snow storm in your area nothing i can do about it but i decided to use fedex to make sure the package gets there on time and it did - a day before christmas .. thats great right?? but hell no!! gave me my first neg feedback on christmas day!!!!!! wow what a nice guy eh? but seriously.. he must be one retarded guy i ever had to deal with! unbelievable. its not about lost/missing package or not happy with the item or didnt meet the description or the list goes on! its all about the friggin shipping company that i picked!!! 

Wes


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

It was not I.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Ovalhead said:


> It was not I.


LOL! 

Wes


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

You went above & beyond for his best interest, did he give a reason
for his disapproval???


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dyno Dom said:


> You went above & beyond for his best interest, did he give a reason
> for his disapproval???


he is complaining that it took toooooo long to get there!!??? i am like snow storm hello?? i had tracking number and i looked up on ups.com and fedex.com (had this quote winter storm warning/watch and lots lots of delays!! due to this severe storm it is delayed , etc.) i reported it to ebay and hoping they kicked his a$$ for me!! unreal. 

Wes


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

There is always gonna be a jerk somewhere. Hopefully ebay will delete it.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I would block this person from bidding on any other auctions you list. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Stevethelawyer (Mar 6, 2008)

For the benefit of those who sell on Ebay, please share his name and his Ebay name so we can block him.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*whoa...*

Sorry to hear this Wes..
All I can suggest is presenting your case to Ebay in a clear concise manner and see what they do..
Jeez, Ebay is becoming such a pain to work with.
But besides that, have a Merry Christmas...

Scott


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if the feedback does not violate any of ebays limited reasons for removal, they will do nothing. you can use a procedure to ask the buyer to change the feedback and hope he sees the reasoning. best to just put the buyer on your blocked bidder list and move on though. even a reply by you explaining doesn't do you any good. if you haven't left the buyer feedback, don't. you are not allowed to leave a negative comment and you are only allowed to leave positive feedback for buyers. sorry you had this experience. I hope you never have another.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

For giving you senseless negative feedback I would let him know that you are going to advise sellers via the internet discussions groups to avoid him. And then, do.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

10 years without running into a jackass is a pretty good run Wes!

Savvy buyers will see your good record for what it is AND recognize the turd for what he is.

Please try not to give it more importance than it deserves Wes.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ebay does nothing to help the seller.I have 1 negative also Wes.I sold a model kit and the buyer askd me to wait an extra week to get paid. So I did,not a big deal.Them we had a death in the family and I couldn't mail the kit for a week.The buyer complained to ebay that I took to long to ship it.Ebaydidn't want to hear it.Ebay is just a necessary evil. That includes forcing you to get paid through gangster banking aka Paypal.Tom


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What do you expect from somebody who has the time and desire to leave you negative feedback on Christmas Day? Grinch. Either this guy has nothing better to do than sit in front of the puter and wait for the mailman every day, or somebody in his family works for UPS. Who knows, the Fedex guy coulda run over his dog.

If I get what I order and am happy with it, I might deduct in the "stars" rating for something that wasn't up to par, but I wouldn't give negative feedback.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the star rating is far more important these days than the actual feedback rating. eBay has started a program that hinders a sellers placement in the listings if the star value dips below a certain threshold and can even prevent them from listing at all below another. be careful about giving low star ratings for percieved slights without contacting the seller first. don't indicate that performance ratings or any other aspect of feedback is dependant on their response. but act responsibly with the information you garner and always be ready to leave factual feedback within 60 days of End Of Auction and/or file a claim within 45 days of payment. if you have to file a claim, do it seriously, again, without any mention of retribution and check the claim daily if you can. make sure to check the ID for messages and the email associated with the ID for any messages from seller, Paypal or eBay. respond to all/any messages from PayPal or eBay quickly. try not to let emotion come into play. just the facts. from both sides of this coin, as buyer and seller, I have faired well using the resolution systems at both eBay and Paypal. and, make good use of the eBay Question & Answer chat board (see site map at bottom of any ebay page) for expert advice on nearly any discrepancy in an eBay transaction.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> 10 years without running into a jackass is a pretty good run Wes! . . .


I agree. Block the dum-dum and keep on keepin' on. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Don't worry about it...*

Wes,

In this world nothing suprises me. 

There are always a handfull of Crackheads sitting in the wings that can't stop themselves from Doofing things up for others.

Bob...It's hard to keep a good man down...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys for comments. i am gonna move on - nothing i can do about it. god knows i did my part. 

Wes


----------



## BFK (Jan 17, 2001)

You can reply to the nagative comment on your seller name and put in your side as well.
The you can go on HIS name and leave a follow up comment as well,since sellers can't leave negatives( which is rediculous as well)
Negatives suck especially when they are done by ignorant people.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I'd be interested in seeing who this person is. I know of two EBAY people from NC who are crooked low-lifes that I'd never buy anything from. There are a lot of good HO and 1/32nd scale racers here, it's sad that someone could be so insensitive.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*First neutral*

Wes,

Must be the season. I've been selling heavily for a couple of years and got my first neutral and I don't know the reason. The buyer never contacted me and I offered him a full refund but he never replied. Odds are you are going to run into somebody like this from time to time who simply can't be satisfied. I'm currently waiting for an ebay item I paid for on Dec 13th and the seller has yet to even ship. As long as I get it at some point and it's not damaged I'm cool - he will just get fewer stars for shipping time, can't imagine giving a negative for shipping time unless it was many weeks.

Tom


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto..*



1976Cordoba said:


> I agree. Block the dum-dum and keep on keepin' on. :thumbsup:


Yeah, just keep move'n Wes. I'm not an Ebay'er... never have been... So speaking from a totally unbiased perspective, I don't see how anybody can maintain a perfect rating for any length of time... These days any jackwagon with half a brain (like this guy) and a computer can find SOMETHING to whine about in order to try and get SOMETHING out of you, or just to be a _"richard". _In a perfect world it's nice to have an A+ rating, but realistically I'd think the amount of positive transactions over time has to be weighed against that rating.


----------



## kevin5797 (Nov 4, 2004)

You never know who you are dealing with on the ebay...
I've got marked down because some newbie didn't know tyco chassis come with factory test marks and because I charged $3.50 for shipping and it actually shipped for $3.20....
It makes selling here sound much better.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That is a shame. The world is full of psychopath's that think the world revolves around them. Hey since you have his address, why not mail a box of dog poop with no return address? :tongue:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Wes, you have his address ........ bring a blanket. :devil:


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

WesJY said:


> he is complaining that it took toooooo long to get there!!??? i am like snow storm hello?? i had tracking number and i looked up on ups.com and fedex.com (had this quote winter storm warning/watch and lots lots of delays!! due to this severe storm it is delayed , etc.) i reported it to ebay and hoping they kicked his a$$ for me!! unreal.
> 
> Wes


 You mean you didn't call up G O D on your cell and order perfect weather with sunny skies before shipping his item ..............??? No wonders he's ticked !! 
Seriously though, do you have any recourse or do you have to just take the neg ?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I blocked him...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

NC, huh?? FedEx probably doesn't sponsor his favorite NASCAR driver!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

still want to know the eBay ID


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

No, guys, THIS is how you do it.

You know all those "Sign up here to win a new Ford Exploder" things you see at booths when you go to a New car expo or even better the Boat Shows that will soon be appearing across the country?

Well, you just do him a big favor and sign him up for all those things.
If you read the fine print on a lot of those contests it says they can sell your name and contact info, and that is exactly what they do.
Many times to those lovely people known as Timeshare Salesmen.

Now, if he were local, you can use the free ad board at the local supermarket and list a box lot of Adult Magazines from the 1960's and say "Call after 10pm"

Not that I ever employed any of these tactics, I just heard about them 
HTH

Keith


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wes, There Isn`t A Lot You Can Do. Ebay Is So Concerned With Protecting Buyers That Sellers Get The Short Straw. I Got A Neg While In The Hospital On A Respirator For Three Weeks With My Chest Cracked Open With A Wound Flush And A 5% Chance To Survive. They Told My Poor Wife He `might` Survive. He Got His Item But It Wasn`t Timely. I Explained It To Him And He Said Something To Me I Can`t Repeat On The Forum. Some Are Just Jerks. Give Us His Ebay Handle And We Can Block Him. We Can All Give It To Our Ebay Friends Too. He`ll Feel The Pinch I Promise. That Is Why Cheerios Keeps Changing His Dress. Dan


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slott V said:


> That is a shame. The world is full of psychopath's that think the world revolves around them. Hey since you have his address, why not mail a box of dog poop with no return address? :tongue:


Spring loaded dog poop using the novelty store spring snakes in a can as a launch mechanism.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Wes, 

I'm on your side here. It was in the news today that UPS is suspending all activities from New York to North Carolina for the next few days because of the weather. If you can find that press release and send it to Ebay maybe they will see the light of day and delete his negative feedback.

I'm not saying Ebay's no negative feedback policy to buyers is right. But I think one reason for it was because of some seller's giving a negative feedback to a buyer because the buyer gave a negative feedback.

I had one seller tell me that if I gave him a positive feedback then I would get a positive feedback. I told him " If you deserve a positive feedback, then you'll get a positive. It's up to you. " He earned a positive feedback.

But this seller is a jerk. Any buyer that looks at your feedback and sees you've been selling and buying for 10 years and only one negative will see you're an honest person and safe to do business with.

Randy.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

A/FX Nut said:


> But this seller is a jerk. Any buyer that looks at your feedback and sees you've been selling and buying for 10 years and only one negative will see you're an honest person and safe to do business with.
> 
> Randy.


I buy a lot on ebay and sell a few. I agree 100% with Randy's assessment. Nobody can dodge the idiots forever!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## pool207 (May 24, 2009)

Maybe you should have gone with 'Pony Express.'


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*welcome Wes to ..*

Welcome Wes to my nightmare . I feel your pain ,but I have to say you'll deal with moroons like this . Here's a guy to watchout for *jasonmiller283duane* on ebay . Einstein just bought a casting of a 32 Ford Pickup from me on ebay . He gets it and tries to put a regular t-jet chassis on it and e-mails me I lied to him and never told him it takes a slimeline chassis so he's threaten me with bad feedback because I lied . Well I guess he never learned to read because it's on the description slimeline t-jet chassis. He knew enough that they were a hard chassis to find but didn't know what chassis the 32 took . I offered a full refund ,but refuses to return the truck and he wants his money back . Well , I return no $$ without the return of the truck and if he wants to hit me with bad feedback I don't really care anymore hit me with 10 . So as a public service guys watchout and block this guy because he's a real a$$


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Add another to the list "amraceway" He buys a set of motor magnets from me (clearly indicated the auction is for 1 pair, and shipping is a flat $2.50). He then complains that there is only 1 pair and about the price of shipping. I have been on ebay for 11 years and have 1000 feedback (most as a seller), I do not know how to make the ads more idiot proof.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*this make me laugh*

It get's to a point after dealing with these fools on ebay you just have to laugh . Ebay is totally a waste when it comes to kicking werido's off for doing out of line things like the guy who sent me that letter I posted . Well he must be off his med's again and he's posted some auctions today and he sent me the link to see what he wrote . Read description 

http://cgi.ebay.com/tyco-cliff-hang...160532138696?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2560760ac8

Like he thinks thos upsets me . What a retard this guy is .He make's no sense and is all over the place . For everyone's enjoyment and yes this is " G "rated


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

45 bucks shipped for track, a bunch of 9" curves, just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

i sent him this message, `your description sounds like your cheese has slid off your cracker. what are you talking about? your auction is no place to bash other sellers if that is your intent. i intend to report it to ebay under the category of malicious weirdo. get back on your medications, and do it now.`
he was blocked on my ebay long ago only he wasn`t using the same name then.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What a tard!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

This Guy Is God`s Answer To Slot Car Selling On Ebay? Jeez, All Sellers Are Ripping You Off. What A Tard Is Being Nice.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

I know you guys don't know me (or maybe you do?), but I have been 'lurking' for a long time, and posted a few times on here. Bruce (**traxs**) may remember me, I've bought a body or two from him before (my ebay id is bondos_swap_shop...and Bruce is only 3 hours south of me now..lol). Anyway, I have been on ebay just about since it's inception, was helping a buddy of mine out for 5 years before getting my own account. I am also a 'graduate' of Ebay University (OK..so it's only ONE day...lol) but I take a VERY dim view of people that intentionally slam or mislead people on there. It's hard enuff to get along with the 'suits' that now run it, now you have to deal with idiot buyers. 
So, that being said, I DID report this guy's listing. I have done this in the past and have suceeded in getting quite a few members listings either deleted, or the seller deleted altogether. So, let's see how Ebay handles it. I think that the more complaints they get on this, the more they will look at it. For the record, I have absolutely NO qualms about doing this kind of thing, and will continue to do so, if I see it needs to be done. Like I said, I REALLY try to watch out for the 'little' guys on Ebay (not that my opinion is any more important than anyone elses..lol), since the people running it now don't really care, and we ALL need to stick together! :thumbsup::wave:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*I agree*

Well said everyone . I have been on ebay since 97 and went almost 12 years without a negative . I have 2 or three I forget . All three over the last year from someone who tried to leverage something out of me and I didn't give . I feel anyone who sells that has a 100% is a target and ebay as spineless as it is does nothing to protect sellers like they do buyers . I have called them ,e-mailed them and has always gone with no rsults so if you guys can do something I thank you.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WHAT A TARD!!! UNBELIEVABLE!! 

Wes


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Don`t let them get you down guys. I consider myself as good as any ebay seller and i have negs. You can`t please everybody all the time. You do see that most of these nuts are already cracked. I think we should start a thread where all and i mean all of us post our blocked buyer list. I already did and got some flak for it. I don`t care about that either. If I helped protect 1 person from these kooks I`ll take all the flak they can dish out. Just my opinion. Dan


















i


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Well said Bruce! I have been on Ebay since early in 99. I have over 3300 positive feedbacks, that is the ones they count. If the idiots would count them all, it would be over 5,000!! And yes, having feedback of 100% DOES make you a target. I had a recent problem with a seller. He went so far to ruin my 100% that he got another user ID after I blocked him, just to leave me bad feedback. And to my knowledge he is still operating on Ebay. They have not kicked him off. SO much for my complaining about this guy. He has since changed his username to jetta_2000. He also uses el_chulo_nj. DON'T buy from him, he will charge you Priority Mail price for shipping and send the package via Media Mail. If ya don't believe me read his feedback! nuff said .......... Have a good day!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

IT APPEARS HE USES THAT el_chulo_nj ACCOUNT WHEN HE IS GOING TO GIVE NEG FEEDBACKS. ALMOST LIKE A PLANNED TRANSACTION. I STILL THINK A THREAD WHERE WE POST OUR BLOCKED BIDDERS LIST IS APPROPRIATE BUT I WON`T START ONE MYSELF. I`VE ALREADY BEEN ONE KNOWN TO STIR UP THINGS. HOWEVER I WILL PARTICIPATE IN ONE. DAN


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

partspig said:


> Well said Bruce! I have been on Ebay since early in 99. I have over 3300 positive feedbacks, that is the ones they count. If the idiots would count them all, it would be over 5,000!! And yes, having feedback of 100% DOES make you a target. I had a recent problem with a seller. He went so far to ruin my 100% that he got another user ID after I blocked him, just to leave me bad feedback. And to my knowledge he is still operating on Ebay. They have not kicked him off. SO much for my complaining about this guy. He has since changed his username to jetta_2000. He also uses el_chulo_nj. DON'T buy from him, he will charge you Priority Mail price for shipping and send the package via Media Mail. If ya don't believe me read his feedback! nuff said .......... Have a good day!


2 of my 3 neg's are from people who did not know how to read or know what they were buying and expected me to let them keep it and refund thier money.This last jerk took it one step further .He would not return truck for refund ,but he smashed the truck with a hammer into tiny pieces and sent his nasty note you all read back to me ( which does not make sense and puts up a big red flag ). My third neg came from a guy who I bought a slot car from who refused to mail it to me then went on my auction bought an afx wing and proceded to give me a neg within seconds of paying just to get back at me for giving him one for not sending me what I paid for. All three I feel is an abuse of the system ,but Ebay does nothing so hey you have two choices stop ebaying or ignore the psycho's


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea Bruce you have tons of strange people on that feepay. Case an point, the other day some 19 morons were bidding on a 5 dollar MM 67 chevelle because he claimed it to "Maybe an MEV or Aurora"!!lol. The seller got almost 2hundo out of this poor guy.

You will always have morons. Now way possible you can please everyone today. Because today includes every ahole walking the planet!!!


----------

